# Firewood ban still?



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

Is there still a ban on transporting firewood?
Can I take oak up north to a state campground?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes it is and no you cannot..........


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks!
What the heck is a guy to do about sitting around a camp-site with no fire?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ScottSki said:


> Thanks!
> What the heck is a guy to do about sitting around a camp-site with no fire?


Lots of locals around the camp grounds up north are selling fire wood. Depending on were your going most gas stations, although a might bit pricey sell it.

If your anywere near Houghton Lake there's a guy selling oak slab wood pretty cheap, he's right across the street from Spicers, next to the Limberlost......


----------



## Kingstone (May 4, 2006)

I just came back from Horse back riding up north. You will probably be limited to slab wood. But I got half a pickup load full for $10.00. It lasted 3 daYS AND WE KEPT THE FIRE GOING DAY AND NIGHT. dON'T HAUL. iT IS still illegal and really do you want to haul the extra weight. Either cut your own up there or buy from locals . Not from gas stations. A permit may be necessary but probably not too hard to get to cut your own . Usually in federal forests you have the right to cut deadfalls for your canpfire. But I still recommend looking for a local to buy from. there are real bargans available if you watch the side of the road min the area.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Just to clarify, it is NOT illegal to transport firewood. What is illegal is to move firewood out of a quarantine area, or to move firewood from LP to UP. Not transporting firewood at all is only a "recommendation" by the state.

See the facts here:
http://www.michigan.gov/mda/0,1607,7-125-1568_2390_18298-115218--,00.html

See the quarantine map here:
http://www.michigan.gov/mda/0,1607,7-125-2961_6860_30046---,00.html


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Tracker83 said:


> Just to clarify, it is NOT illegal to transport firewood. What is illegal is to move firewood out of a quarantine area, or to move firewood from LP to UP. Not transporting firewood at all is only a "recommendation" by the state.
> 
> See the facts here:
> http://www.michigan.gov/mda/0,1607,7-125-1568_2390_18298-115218--,00.html
> ...


Thanks, I saw that Scottski hails from Westland and was reffering to his question..........


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Put it this way, you cross the Mac and they find wood on you, you get sent to the rest area where they burn it. If they think you had intent you then get handed a real nifty reminder of your trip north. A return trip to 92nd district court In St. Ignace, in front of Judge Gibson. On the up side she's hot. Good luck


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

2tundras said:


> Put it this way, you cross the Mac and they find wood on you, you get sent to the rest area where they burn it. If they think you had intent you then get handed a real nifty reminder of your trip north. A return trip to 92nd district court In St. Ignace, in front of Judge Gibson. On the up side she's hot. Good luck


Big sign posted south of the bridge when I crossed last week.
Jim


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Big sign has been there for quite awhile and probably will be forever. There is also a guy setting in the rest area doing something re firewood.


----------



## Zero trust (Mar 1, 2021)

Wellston said:


> Big sign posted south of the bridge when I crossed last week.
> Jim
> We take it there and sell it all the time.


----------



## Zero trust (Mar 1, 2021)

Wellston said:


> Big sign posted south of the bridge when I crossed last week.
> Jim


Have sold it there for years no biggie


----------



## Zero trust (Mar 1, 2021)

Kingstone said:


> I just came back from Horse back riding up north. You will probably be limited to slab wood. But I got half a pickup load full for $10.00. It lasted 3 daYS AND WE KEPT THE FIRE GOING DAY AND NIGHT. dON'T HAUL. iT IS still illegal and really do you want to haul the extra weight. Either cut your own up there or buy from locals . Not from gas stations. A permit may be necessary but probably not too hard to get to cut your own . Usually in federal forests you have the right to cut deadfalls for your canpfire. But I still recommend looking for a local to buy from. there are real bargans available if you watch the side of the road min the area.💫


Just cut down a dead tree will a cable saw I do it all the time


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zero trust said:


> Just cut down a dead tree will a cable saw I do it all the time


Thread is from 2006


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

ScottSki said:


> Thanks!
> What the heck is a guy to do about sitting around a camp-site with no fire?


Funny story. We were up camping with our boys. Walking around the camp ground I see a group leaving. See a pile of firewood they left. Went back to our site and told my buddy I needed to borrow his truck to bring the wood the to camp. We were sitting around the campfire and a pickup truck pulls up. A young girl gets out and asks if we need any firewood. My son probably 5 at the time yells back "no we steal our firewood" . We still laugh about it these days while camping.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Check the areas that have been harvested. There os usually enoiugh wood to burn forever. Permit needed-most likely/assured. Some pieces could be handled w/ out cutting, many not.


----------

